# 2018 & 2019 CRUZE Recall: Potential Fire Hazzard



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Know that if you bring in your vehicle for this now or allow them to inspect it before December 20th, the fix isn't available yet, and if you are missing bolts, you won't be allowed to drive your vehicle.


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

Mine wasnt missing any bolts. I had an oil change done yesterday - didnt realize if they found a missing bolt Id be out of my vehicle - good to know!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

🔥 BAD
🚘 GOOD


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It mentions Ford too


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

snowwy66 said:


> It mentions Ford too


The 6T/6F series and 9T/8F series were jointly designed transmissions by Ford/GM. Lots of interchangable parts.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Recall on 2018-2019 Cruze and others.


I noticed a new recall listed on my OnStar vehicle report today. This is on 2018-19 Cruze and other Chevy models. Recall number is N202313440. It covers possible missing bolts on the start/stop accumulator on the transmission which could cause fluid leakage and shifting failure...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

A photo essay by Maven regarding the recall. LOL

A view from above showing recognizable underhood landmarks, and an orientation mark in purple that references second pic. Red arrows show the fully threaded in bolts being inspected for. There's also a 4th one not visible at what would 7:30 position as viewed in these pics. You can see it with a mirror, feel it with your hand or take a picture.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Thanks Maven. I saw this today on my feed as well. Yeah gonna have to wait and see but I might take a look this afternoon just for curiosity's sake though I know I won't be able to do anything until December. 

I did download the NHTSA safety app and checked but the news is probably too new to see if it's affected.


----------



## NHIA (Aug 8, 2020)

I found a NHSTA report that said the maker of the accumulator sent a list of serial numbers of the affected units to Ford. The serial number is visible on the top of the unit if you can get a clear enough picture. Possibly when Chevy begins doing their recall, all they'll need to do is check the serial number to see if your car is affected.


----------



## moko (Oct 2, 2018)

I have a 2019, and just went to NHTSA site to input the VIN#, if nothing comes up does it mean the car is not recalled?


----------



## NHIA (Aug 8, 2020)

Try looking at my.chevrolet.com. If you are recalled it will show up there.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

GM updated dealers on this today. As I suspected the repair is to replace to accumulator if any bolts are missing. GM estimates only eleven(11) vehicles are affected


----------



## Hotwater (Dec 4, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> A photo essay by Maven regarding the recall. LOL
> 
> A view from above showing recognizable underhood landmarks, and an orientation mark in purple that references second pic. Red arrows show the fully threaded in bolts being inspected for. There's also a 4th one not visible at what would 7:30 position as viewed in these pics. You can see it with a mirror, feel it with your hand or take a picture.
> View attachment 289402
> View attachment 289403


Note that the accumulator is on the drivers' side, up next to the firewall. You can see three of the bolts on the part, and can reach thru to feel the fourth bolt. The large bolt shown on the fitting is easily spotted. I just started felling around the back side of the accumulator for the last bolt, and to see if there was any trans fluid.


----------



## Nodnarb415 (May 24, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> A photo essay by Maven regarding the recall. LOL
> 
> A view from above showing recognizable underhood landmarks, and an orientation mark in purple that references second pic. Red arrows show the fully threaded in bolts being inspected for. There's also a 4th one not visible at what would 7:30 position as viewed in these pics. You can see it with a mirror, feel it with your hand or take a picture.
> View attachment 289402
> View attachment 289403


Thanks for putting these pictures up. I just checked mine and all the bolts appear to be there.


----------



## Hotwater (Dec 4, 2020)

moko said:


> I have a 2019, and just went to NHTSA site to input the VIN#, if nothing comes up does it mean the car is not recalled?


Don't trust the numbers...get the dealer or someone knowledgeable to physically check your car for this issue.


----------

